# Cichlids w/ Bala Sharks?



## beachtan

I recently set up a 55 gallon tank with lots of rocks & plants; waited for cycling; tested water; and added 5 small cichlids and 2 bala sharks. No one is getting beat up so far... it's been a week. 
the sharks are twice the size of the cichlids. they have no ripped fins and are able to get food. they arent being harrassed but now one shark has about 5 white specs that look like ick. Do you think they are just too stressed in the tank? I've really kept my eye on them and they arent being bothered by the others... and can only one fish get ick or am I screwed. The "ick" (if thats what it is) just appeared this morning.

One more thing - I raised the water temp from 76ish to 80 degrees yesterday - it took all day. I also did a water change (25%) Friday nite.

What's my next step?


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco

IMO get rid of the sharks and treat the ick.


----------



## beachtan

I really want to keep the sharks, are they normally ok as long as they're so much bigger??


----------



## gage

depends on the species of cichlid, but get rid of the sharks anyway and i recommend doing some research before buying the fish  , as im sure you wouldnt have bought them if you knew they can get 16" long.


----------



## squiggly

Bala sharks get very large! If I remember right up to 14". Waaay to big for a 55g.

You would better off with a Rainbow shark, as they only get to 6". You should only house one though, as two would fight till the end.

I have one in my tank and he does just fine.

Research it and you will see....Good luck!


----------



## beachtan

I really like them. I knew they got big but figured when they get to be about 6-7" I could trade them in for some really good africans at lfs. What I'm mainly wondering is the stress for the fish. the bala's are also from Africa (if I read right) so apart from outgrowing the tank in a few years, shouldnt they be ok? Also, I first saw the spots more than a day ago and it's not spreading or getting on any other fish... maybe it's not ick?


----------



## css virginia

I personally have had success keeping Bala Sharks with cichlids. Some cichlids are mean and more combative and would possibly wipe-out the Bala's. I have various Mbuna in my 125g tank and the 4" inch Bala Shark is still intact and no troubles as of yet. It grew up with misc. cichlids--survived so far.


----------



## xalow

Bala sharks are from Southeast Asia. I have to disagree with the recommendation for the rainbow shark. I used to have one and figured it would be awesome to have with my African cichlids, but after researching here most of the people that tried it didn't have success even though a few did. Ich is very contagious but not having it spread yet is no sure way of knowing that it isn't ich.


----------



## chapman76

A bala shark is too skittish and should be kept in groups. I don't agree with LFS even selling them. Bala sharks are like Cyps. Should be kept in groups of 8 or more to truely see what they're like. They'll also hit 6-7" within a year if raised properly.


----------



## beachtan

yeah, lfs said "not recommended, but you could give it a try" since they're so much bigger. Still only 4 little specs on one shark. not spreading and no other sypmtoms...

they seem to be doing better since I put the temp back down to 77 yesterday. at 80 there was too much aggression by the socolof.


----------



## George Walker

I had the same situation in a 55 ga tank with Bala Sharks. I learned from the experience. The Sharks died because of over crowding with Africans. They had the same white looking marks on their bodies, and i treated the tank with medicine that seemed to eradicate the disease in the africans, but the sharks died. Look at your surroundings before buying Balas that will out grow your tank. The one inch rule per gallon is important especially when stocking africans in a 55 ga with the much potentially larger Balas.


----------



## FishAreFriends

There is never really a "correct" thing to anything. There are always fish that can go in with over fish and get along especially when they are not suppose to. For the fish in question (bala shark) i would say they could work with such species as yellow labs, rustys, and any other semi docile (if there is such a thing) mbuna. thats my two pennies.


----------



## shutterbug

I would try a Striped Raphael with your mbunas........I have 2 African tanks and both have a striped Raphael in with them.......The Raphael does well at keeping the bottom clean and the cichlids have no interest in them............Everything has been quite well and these tanks have been up and running for over 2 years........One thing with putting the Raphael in your african tank................if you have a smaller tank available, put him in it first and slowly raise your tank ph to the level in your african tank, (over a few weeks) once they are the same, add the raphael and everything should be fine


----------



## Shellectra

I have had a rainbow shark with my africans for about 6 months now, I moved him into the african tank after he was bossing my rams about in the community tank. What a great move! He gets along fine with the africans - in fact they don't even seem to notice him at all, he stays amongst the rocks mostly, cleaning them constantly. He has no ripped fins and is in pristine condition. I guess it depends on your fish and their personalities also


----------



## Le Fishe

beachtan said:


> I really want to keep the sharks, are they normally ok as long as they're so much bigger??


Man, that is a tiny tiny tank for a bala shark. They require 150 gallons mate.


----------

